# Bitte um PC Hilfe



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich habe mein System auf der Webseite http://www.systemreq...om/referrer/srl testen lassen für WoW

CPU *Recommended: *Dual-core processor, such as the Intel Pentium D or AMD Athlon 64 X2 *You Have: *Pentium® Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz  
RAM *Recommended: *1 GB RAM (2 GB for Vista users) *You Have: *4.0 GB 	
OS *Recommended: *Windows XP (Service Pack 3), Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) *You Have: *Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition (build 7600), 64-bit	
Video Card *Recommended: *3D graphics processor with Vertex and Pixel Shader capability with 128 MB VRAM (ATI Radeon X1600 or NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT class card or better) *You Have: *ATI display adapter (0x954F) 512mb DDR2
Die Grafikkarte ist eine ATI 4350 mit 512mb und Gddr2

Nun hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

In Dala laggts eh immer :-)

Aber ich kann nur 1280x1024 maximal spielen alles andere geht egal in welcher gegend unter 20fps.(alle Extraeinstellungen auf Minimal)

Ich dachte das es evtl an der Graka liegt, könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen oder nen paar Tips geben.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Schlaviner (13. Februar 2010)

*Es laggt an allen Ecken und Enden in WoW, hier findet Ihr unsere Meinung und den ultimativen Lag-Simulator*

Text dazu hier

Das es Laggt, liegt nich am pc sondern an Blizz


----------



## Pennsylvania (13. Februar 2010)

es KÖNNTE !! an deiner Graka liegen obwohl du bei deinem System WoW auf Ultra spielen könntest... 

also bei mir läuft alles flüssig obwohl ich nen schlechteren Rechner habe bis auf meine Graka eben (GT 260)

vllt liegts ja auch an Windows 7... aber halt ich für recht unwahrscheinlich...

Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine bessere Grafikkarte.



Daran dachte ich wie gesagt auch schon das es an der Graka liegt


----------



## Vizard (13. Februar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine bessere Grafikkarte.



Bullshit.
Als ob bei dem System eine bessere Grafikkarte notwendig wäre für WoW.
Das ganze reicht dicke für WoW brauchst dir nichts neues Kaufen. 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> Als ob bei dem System eine bessere Grafikkarte notwendig wäre für WoW.
> Das ganze reicht dicke für WoW brauchst dir nichts neues Kaufen.
> 
> MfG Vizard




Dann sag mir doch bitte warum ich wenn ich in Dun Niffelem meine Dailys mache und nur 23fps habe.
Irgendwo dran muss es ja liegen.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

*Beschreibung PC:* Hyrican PC mit Intel Pentium Prozessor E5300, 4GB DDR-3 RAM Arbeitsspeicher, 500 GB Festplatte und Windows 7 Home Premium Betriebssystem

Prozessor: Intel Pentium Prozessor E5300
Festplatte: 500 GB S-ATAII
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2 RAM PC800
Grafikkarte: VGA PCI-Express ATI Radeon HD4350 512 MB (VGA, DVI, HDMI)
Laufwerke: Multiformat DVD-Brenner, 9 in1 MediaCardReader
Sound: Philips 2.1 Soundsystem SPA1302
Netzwerk: 10/100/1000 Mbit on Board
Zubehör: Minitower (schwarz-glänzende Front) inkl. HEC 250 Watt Netzteil, Optical Wheel Maus schwarz, Multimedia Tastatur schwarz
Software: Windows® 7 Home Premium 64Bit
Schnittstellen/Anschlüsse: 1x PS/2 Maus, 1xs PS2 Tastatur, 4x USB 2.0 rück, 1x VGA, 1x LAN, Front Mic. Front Audio, 2x Front USB 2.0, Front MediaCardReader, Rear Audio: 1x Line-out, 1x Line-in, 1x Mic., Speaker, on board: 4x SATA, 1x DIE, 1x FDD
Besonderheiten: Windows® 7 Home Premium
Service: 24 Monate Gewährleistung inkl. 24 Pick-up und Return Service
 
Das ist der Technische text vom Hersteller.


----------



## Rudi TD (13. Februar 2010)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch bitte warum ich wenn ich in Dun Niffelem meine Dailys mache und nur 23fps habe.
> Irgendwo dran muss es ja liegen.



Benutzt du irgendwelche Addons?
Wenn ja, welche?


Lässt du nebenher noch irgendwelche Programme laufen?


Hast du die aktuellste Version deiner Treiber?


Werden bestimmte Komponenten deines Rechners überdurchschnittlich heiß?


Es gibt fast unbegrenz viele möglichkeiten....


----------



## Soilent (13. Februar 2010)

Hast Du denn alle Treiber auf dem aktuellen Stand ? Das wäre der erste Ansatz, den ich überprüfen würde. Und ne neue GraKa brauchst Du definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (13. Februar 2010)

hatte so probs auch mal
da habe ich win7 (damals noch beta vers.)
runtergeschmiessen und old-win-xp wieder rauf gemacht, und siehe da es läuft alles wieder.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Ja alle Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand.
Und es wird auch nichts besonders heiss.

Wenn ich den Rechner nach 24h Ruhe anmache WoW starte ist das Problem sofort da.



Danke


----------



## pollo07 (13. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht blockt ja irgendwas deinen Zugang 	Anti-Vir oder so


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> hatte so probs auch mal
> da habe ich win7 (damals noch beta vers.)
> runtergeschmiessen und old-win-xp wieder rauf gemacht, und siehe da es läuft alles wieder.



Das Problem ist ich habe hier nur 32bit XP rumliegen.
Das ist doch denek ich bei einem 64er Prozi uncool oder ?


----------



## todesstern (13. Februar 2010)

das die leute nach weiss gott wie vielen jahren internet immer noch nicht wissen was Lagg ist meine güte LAGG hat NIX mit deinem PC zutun das ist das Internet !!!!!!


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> das die leute nach weiss gott wie vielen jahren internet immer noch nicht wissen was Lagg ist meine güte LAGG hat NIX mit deinem PC zutun das ist das Internet !!!!!!



Und ne fps von 23 hat was mit laggs zu tun Oo


----------



## Dominau (13. Februar 2010)

Also erstmal: Am PC liegt es nicht..mit dem teil kannst du alles spielen, auch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Pc ist um einiges schlechter..und ich hab 0 lags. nicht mal in dala. und ich spiel meistens mit alles grafik details. 
hab windows 7.

hast du die möglichkeit an ein anderes betriebssystem zu kommen? wenn ja.. versuch das mal. 
Also Vista oder Xp installieren.

Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Am PC liegt es nicht..mit dem teil kannst du alles spielen, auch wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube da ist ne DowngradeCD für Vista dabei mal sehen


----------



## Krischak (13. Februar 2010)

1. amd 64 heist nich das das ein für 64 bit Systeme ausgelegter prozessor ist. Der einzige grund für 64 bit system sind die 4GB Ram da du sonst 3,x hast weil 32 bit XP keine 4GB Addressieren kann. 64 Bit nimmt man deshalb normal nur bei mehr als 4 GB Ram oder Servern mit Speziellen voraussetzungen.
2. wenn du dir vista installierst bringt dir das eher das gegenteil da vista durch die blanke auslegung mehr leistung braucht ich würd dir mal nen standart banchmark und nen ramcheck empfehlen nich das da was defekt is. 
und 3. was hast du eigendlich fün nen Virenscanner?


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> wenn du dir vista installierst bringt dir das eher das gegenteil da vista durch die blanke auslegung mehr leistung braucht ich würd dir mal nen standart banchmark und nen ramcheck empfehlen nich das da was defekt is.




naja der Rechner ist 14tage alt


----------



## Soilent (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab so den Eindruck, viele hier schreiben nur um überhaupt was zu schreiben...er hat Probleme mit seinen fps, er sagt nix von Lagg oder ähnlichem.

Wie gesagt, update einfach mal Deinen Grafiktreiber (wenn er noch nicht aufm aktuellsten Stand bist. Treiber sind (oder waren zumindest) immer ein kleines Problem von ATI Usern.


----------



## Krischak (13. Februar 2010)

ich hab seit 2 jahren den selben treiber und hab auch ne ati is is unfug bei der graka sollte das gehen.
ich würd nen ramcheck machen wäre nicht der erste defekte ram der ausgelievert wird.
ansonsten sie dir die prozesse an was da so viel leistung braucht wenn du wow anhast.


----------



## Holoas (13. Februar 2010)

Öffne mal den Task Manager und schau mal unter Prozesse, und sag uns wie viele da laufen
Und schraub ihn mal auf, und schau mal nach ob evtl. Staub im Kühler des Prozessors sitzt. So war es bei mir, habe dann mit dem Staubsauger alles frei gemacht, und zack alles lief wieder.
Jedoch denke ich nicht das sowas bei einem 14 Tage alten Pc der Fall wäre.

Wie sagt man so schön? Probieren geht über studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## X-orzist (13. Februar 2010)

also - die ATI 4350 ist nunmal auf keinem Fall eine Graphikkarte die für Spiele ausgelegt ist.

1. langsamer DDR2 - Speicher
2. Memory Bus nur 64-bit

Allein der Memory Bus von nur 64-bit ist hierbei der Flaschenhals und bremst das gesamte System aus beim Zocken.

Wenn du weiter bei ATI bleiben willst, so würde ich dir eine HD5750 oder HD5770 empfehlen, das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist bei diesen beiden Karten sehr gut und vorallem zum Aufrüsten geeignet, da sie einen geringen Stromverbrauch haben und somit auch mit Netzteilen in "Fertigrechnern" zurecht kommen.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ich werde mal eine Graka von nem Bekannten einbauen
Und schauen


----------



## X-orzist (13. Februar 2010)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mal eine Graka von nem Bekannten einbauen
> Und schauen



ich habe gerade mal auf deren Webeite geschaut:


  Abb. kann vom Original abweichen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hyrican PC PCK03324 , PCK03324  
 Hersteller: Hyrican-AG 

 Intel® Pentium® Prozessor E5300,
Original Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64Bit,
4 GB DDR-2 RAM, 500 GB SATA II Festplatte,
Multinorm DVD-Brenner, VGA ATI Radeon HD4350 512MB (VGA, DVI, HDMI),
Minitower 6TG6BS inkl. 250Watt Netzteil,
Norton Internet Security 2010 (90 Tage Trial Version), Microsoft Works SE 9.0,
Optical Wheel Maus, Multimedia Tastatur,

*549,00 EUR<<<<  *

hier stimmt das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis des Rechners auf keinem Fall - man könnte es schon als Wucher bezeichnen, für derartige Komponenten einen Preis von 550 Euro zu verlangen.






​


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Naja geht so wir haben über Otto Versand 799€ bezahlt.
Aber inklusive Boxensystem 22Zoll Monitor und Multifunktionsdrucker von HP


----------



## Krischak (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo nur nebenbei wow is kein spiel was unmengen an grafikleistung braucht das schaft ne geforce 4 ti noch gut darzustellen ich würd da kein geld in ne grafikkarte stecken sondern erst mal gucken was für müll (langsamer Virenscanner) noch mit läuft.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hallo nur nebenbei wow is kein spiel was unmengen an grafikleistung braucht das schaft ne geforce 4 ti noch gut darzustellen ich würd da kein geld in ne grafikkarte stecken sondern erst mal gucken was für müll (langsamer Virenscanner) noch mit läuft.



das ist es ja gerade nix läuft viel im Hintergrund.
Ich stehe in Dala voll inner Menge rum 18fps, gehe auf den Desktop und schaue in den Taskmanager Systemleerlauf 98% dann kommt WoW.exe mal mit 2% oder mal mit 5%
Und pssst Antivir ?? Was ist das


ABER EINS MUSS ICH MA SAGEN !!!!

DANKE DAS MIR HIER SOVIELE BEI MEINEM PROBLEM HELFEN.


----------



## X-orzist (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hallo nur nebenbei wow is kein spiel was unmengen an grafikleistung braucht das schaft ne geforce 4 ti noch gut darzustellen ich würd da kein geld in ne grafikkarte stecken sondern erst mal gucken was für müll (langsamer Virenscanner) noch mit läuft.



vollkommene fehlinformation deinerseits.

gerade bei hohen auflösungen braucht man eine entsprechende graphikkarte - und da er hier nunmal einen 22 zoll - monitor hat, ist eben auch die graphikkarte gefordert.


----------



## Qman232 (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn es an etwas liegt dann an der Grafikkarte, WoW ist (warum auch immer) ein unglaublicher Leistungsfresse. 

 Die Radeon 4350 war schon im Jahr 2008 eine der schwächsten Grafikkarten auf dem Markt. Kein Wunder das man sie für 39 DOLLAR(!) damals erwerben konnte.


----------



## Krischak (13. Februar 2010)

Sagt mal spielt ihr blind wow die grafik is nich grad toll da brauchst du keine super karte das krieg geht sogar mit nem laptop mit ner karte ohne eigenen speicher.
wow ist 5 jahre alt und war schon bei der erscheinung grafisch eher zweckmäsig als schön. Dahar ist dieses du hast ne schlechte grafikkarte nich grade konstruktiv.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qman232 (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Sagt mal spielt ihr blind wow die grafik is nich grad toll da brauchst du keine super karte das krieg geht sogar mit nem laptop mit ner karte ohne eigenen speicher.
> wow ist 5 jahre alt und war schon bei der erscheinung grafisch eher zweckmäsig als schön. Dahar ist dieses du hast ne schlechte grafikkarte nich grade konstruktiv.



Wenn du dich einwenig mit dem System auskennen würdest, wärst du darüber informiert das WoW !TROTZ! der eher bescheidenen Grafik unglaublich an den Ressourcen knabbert.


----------



## Krischak (13. Februar 2010)

aber eher weniger an der geschwindigkeit der grafikkart es braucht ram um alle zwischenzuspeicher und dann weiterzuberechnen.
die karte hat 512 mb Speicher wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab und das reicht dicke als ich angefangen hab hatte meine karte grade mal 256MB
es liegt nur an der großen anzahl der einzelnen objekte nich aber daran das die so toll sind
das bischen grafik is nich schwer darzustellen.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ich werde mir mal Testweise eine andere Graka besorgen und einfach mal sehen.


----------



## Qman232 (13. Februar 2010)

-x-


----------



## X-orzist (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> aber eher weniger an der geschwindigkeit der grafikkart es braucht ram um alle zwischenzuspeicher und dann weiterzuberechnen.
> die karte hat 512 mb Speicher wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab und das reicht dicke als ich angefangen hab hatte meine karte grade mal 256MB
> es liegt nur an der großen anzahl der einzelnen objekte nich aber daran das die so toll sind
> das bischen grafik is nich schwer darzustellen.



schau dir mal bitte die ergebnisse auf:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,697609/Test-Radeon-HD-5750-Juniper-GPU-zum-Zweiten/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=10

an ...

vergleich dabei die Werte einer ATI3870 ( die um einiges besser als die ATI 4350 ist ) mit z.b. einer ATI 5750

und merkst du etwas - so ziehmlich das doppelte an FPS!!

und wenn man jetzt bedenkt, das es hier um eine ATI 4350 in dem Thread geht, so kann man sich sehr schnell ausrechnen, wo man mit der Karte landen würde ^^


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage hat nicht noch einer ne Graka mit der es besser gehen würde rumliegen und würde die für nen kollanten Obulus abgeben ?


----------



## X-orzist (13. Februar 2010)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage hat nicht noch einer ne Graka mit der es besser gehen würde rumliegen und würde die für nen kollanten Obulus abgeben ?



hier rate ich dir zur vorsicht - denn in deinem rechner steckt eben nur ein netzteil mit 250Watt !!

dadurch ist die auswahl der brauchbaren graphikkarten extrem limitiert.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

So ich bin mal mim Hund im Schnee ! 
Ich schaue gen Abend nochmal hier rein.
Ich danke euch erstmal herzlicht für eure Mühen.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Februar 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> hier rate ich dir zur vorsicht - denn in deinem rechner steckt eben nur ein netzteil mit 250Watt !!
> 
> dadurch ist die auswahl der brauchbaren graphikkarten extrem limitiert.




Ich weis :-)
Bis später


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> 1. amd 64 heist nich das das ein für 64 bit Systeme ausgelegter prozessor ist. Der einzige grund für 64 bit system sind die 4GB Ram da du sonst 3,x hast weil 32 bit XP keine 4GB Addressieren kann. 64 Bit nimmt man deshalb normal nur bei mehr als 4 GB Ram oder Servern mit Speziellen voraussetzungen.
> 2. wenn du dir vista installierst bringt dir das eher das gegenteil da vista durch die blanke auslegung mehr leistung braucht ich würd dir mal nen standart banchmark und nen ramcheck empfehlen nich das da was defekt is.
> und 3. was hast du eigendlich fün nen Virenscanner?



Laber bitte nicht von Dingen, von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Natürlich heißt AMD 64bit, also eine 64bit CPU, daß sie für 64bit Software ausgelegt ist. Schon mal Windows 64bit auf eine 32bit CPU installiert?
Und natürlich steckt da weitaus mehr dahinter, als einfach nur mehr Ram installieren zu können. Deine Variablen sind in einer 64bit Software größer. Ein integer hat 64bit. Ein double 128bit. Eine 64bit CPU kann größere Integer-Werte berechnen. Wie kann man einfach nur behaupten, daß das allein mit der Adressierung von Hardware zu tun hat? Da steckt weitaus mehr dahinter.

Und zur Grafikkarte: Auf was schaut ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr ne Grafikkarte bewertet? Seht ihr in dem Fall eine 4 und denkt euch, jo...die passt auf jedenfall. Das ist eine Grafikkarte für 25 Euro. Sie hat ein 64bit breites Speicherinterface und 80 Shader. ATI-typisch 5D-Shader, keine 80 physikalisch vorhandenen Shader. Die Karte ist nicht viel mehr wert, als eine Onboard-Karte. Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Laptop hat inzwischen mehr verbaut und da sind wir von nem Gamer-Laptop aber noch weit entfernt.

Mag ja sein, daß Wow keine Anforderungen stellt, wenn man dir Grafik runterschraubt. Aber wenn ich dann so Kommentare höre, wie "Mit der kannst du alles spielen", dann geht mir echt das Messer in der Hose auf.
Klar, mit einer 25 Euro Karte spiele ich also alles.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> aber eher weniger an der geschwindigkeit der grafikkart es braucht ram um alle zwischenzuspeicher und dann weiterzuberechnen.
> die karte hat 512 mb Speicher wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab und das reicht dicke als ich angefangen hab hatte meine karte grade mal 256MB
> es liegt nur an der großen anzahl der einzelnen objekte nich aber daran das die so toll sind
> das bischen grafik is nich schwer darzustellen.





> Sagt mal spielt ihr blind wow die grafik is nich grad toll da brauchst du keine super karte das krieg geht sogar mit nem laptop mit ner karte ohne eigenen speicher.
> wow ist 5 jahre alt und war schon bei der erscheinung grafisch eher zweckmäsig als schön. Dahar ist dieses du hast ne schlechte grafikkarte nich grade konstruktiv.



Das is das dümmste was ich jemals hier gehört habe. Natürlich ist es klar das WoW keine hd 5870 oder ne gtx295 braucht, aber deswegen scheiße zu kaufen ist doch auch verkehrt! Man sollte eine Graka haben mit der man flüssig WoW in Ultra zocken kann, das sollte doch mal mindestens gegeben sein. Wir reden nicht von unbedingt teuren Grafikkarten, meine 9600Gt kostet 60 Euro und reicht dicke für das eben gennante. Und ein Lappi mit nem Intelatomgrafikadapter oder nem nvidiaionadapter reicht auf keinen Fall um WoW angenehm flüssig auf nur der geringsten grafikeinstellung zu zocken, geschweige den zu raiden, anch dala zu gehen oder iwas vernünftiges machen. Auserdem musst du auf dedizierte ram und gesammt verfügbare ram schauen, denn 2teres klaut sich speicher vom Systemram!, und du hast dir sicher den Vergleich angesehen, und echt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man aufhören so einen bullshit zu schreiben >:O 
MfG


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Februar 2010)

Laut Internet hat die "Grafikkarte" Radeon 4350 18 Watt 3D Leistungsaufnahme ^^
Dann kannst du dir ja ausrechnen was an Reserve da sein wird und ich glaub nicht das es sich lohnt in den Rechner ne neue Graka zu stecken.
Ansonsten ist auch noch die Frage wie das mit der Garantie ist wenn du an dem Rechner rumschraubst.

Naja auf jedenfall verbraucht der Rechner sicherlich wenig Strom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Ati Radeon 4350 hat einen 3dMark Score von 2798. Selbst eine 120 &#8364; Radeon 5750 , die nun eher ein Einsteigermodell ist hat 15.000 und ist damit mehr als 5 mal so schnell.
Also kann sich jeder ausrechnen das wenn man mit ner 5750 irgendwo 60 Frames hat, sind es dann mit ner 4350 nur noch 12 (Milchmädchenrechnung zur Anschauung).


----------

